# Bridgeport series 1 2hp mill Question??



## Mike8623 (Jun 17, 2018)

OK guys got the above mill real happy with it but have a problem. when milling and starting to take a cut (pass) my end mill will rise up about .020 when starting the cut . I figure it must be a bearing in the head or something of sorts is wore out and enabling the end mill to rise up a tad before taking a cut. Any ideas what might be wrong or what may be worn out. Do I need to rebuild my head?


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 17, 2018)

Do you have the quill locked?


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 17, 2018)

Could be a bearing adjustment or like 4sss said is the quill clamp tight and locked. Is the collet tight and the right size for the cutter.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 17, 2018)

Put an empty tool holder in the spindle an lightly pry up on the bottom of it with a bar without ruining the motor. See if you can tell where or what is moving.


----------



## Mike8623 (Jun 17, 2018)

You know I don't think the quill has been locked. I just now locked the quill and I can push the spindle up and down about an 1/8 of an inch.....so there is play in the spindle up and down. anyone with an idea on what may be worn inside?


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 18, 2018)

Mike8623 said:


> You know I don't think the quill has been locked. I just now locked the quill and I can push the spindle up and down about an 1/8 of an inch.....so there is play in the spindle up and down. anyone with an idea on what may be worn inside?




That's a lot of play, I would normally expect zero play with the quill locked.  There is a nut on top of the spindle that might be loose.  You need to drop the quill out to get to it.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 18, 2018)

So it's moving inside the head where you can't see or is the whole head moving up and down? This is a long shot, but make sure your 3 nodding lock bolts are good and snug.

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Mike8623 (Jun 18, 2018)

Ok  guys looked a lot closer this morning. The spindle is moving up and down in the quill. I took a measurement as best I could with my calipers and it looks to be about .070 movement of the spindle inside the quill with the quill locked down. Has anyone had this happen before and offer an explanation. I'm assuming I will have to take the quill/spindle out of the mill and troubleshoot and repair it. If I'm doing this should I just do the entire head or what.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 18, 2018)

YouTube can be your friend! Check out this video. No need to do a complete head rebuild for a spindle problem IMO.






Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 18, 2018)

Also, check that the nose piece is adjusted properly. This is the "end cap" that has a set screw on the back side of it on the bottom of the quill. If that is not adjusted and holding the spindle bearings in place, it can allow the bearings inside to move up and down and give you the play you describe.

Just a thought and something to check before you tear everything apart... Don't over tighten the set screw as it can cause the quill to bind in the house in the upper position.  

Ted


----------



## Mike8623 (Jun 19, 2018)

Just a moment to thank those that have replied. I appreciate the info. I did view the video. After viewing the video I took a look at my machine and discovered there is at least .050 distance between the Quill Nosepiece and the Quill. If I am correct the video says that should be about .005 so this may be where my problem is. I'll take out the set screw and try to adjust the nosepiece this morning. If any comments holler and I'll let you folks know what happens after I take out the set screw and adjust the nose piece to the quill.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 19, 2018)

Mike8623 said:


> Just a moment to thank those that have replied. I appreciate the info. I did view the video. After viewing the video I took a look at my machine and discovered there is at least .050 distance between the Quill Nosepiece and the Quill. If I am correct the video says that should be about .005 so this may be where my problem is. I'll take out the set screw and try to adjust the nosepiece this morning. If any comments holler and I'll let you folks know what happens after I take out the set screw and adjust the nose piece to the quill.



Yep, sounds like you're on the right track. And I hope I don't sound like a broken record, but I want to emphasize not to over tighten the set screw after you get it adjusted. Mine was too tight when I first bought my mill and brought it home. To the best of my knowledge, there is typically a dimple in the noise piece where the set screw inserts into, so adjust it only to this point. Then, just barely snug the screw. It's hard to believe that a little too much pressure here would distort the quill, but it surely will.

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Mike8623 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well took off the nosecap, wow was it filthy and it must have had .020 or so of filth and buildup on the bearing surface of the cap. I cleaned it all up and re-installed and tapped the cap to about .008 tightness. I didn't want to over tighten it. So anyway it appears all my slop is gone, YEA!! The test will come when I use the machine again this week. I took care not to overtighten the set screw. This machine was just covered in aluminum sluff when I bought it. I cleaned it up best I could but I am sure it needs a much more thorough cleaning. I don't use it that much and think I will use it as a "Winter Project" for complete teardown and cleaning this coming winter.

AGAIN I WANT TO THANK ALL THAT REPLIED AND OFFERED ADVICE, THANKYOU, THANKYOU, THANKYOU.

Mike Ferguson
Lincoln, Montana


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 19, 2018)

If you found that much crud in there I agree it would be an excellent idea to tear it down and clean. There is a felt piece on top of the spindle/quill that lets oil through, but should stop crud, but maybe yours needs replacing. You didn't say whether you have a 1J or 2J head, but since you said 2HP I assume it's a 2J. Here's a book I bought that you might like as well. Has a lot of very good info:

https://www.amazon.com/Renovating-B...4&sr=8-2&keywords=bridgeport+ilion+industrial

There's also one for the 1J head (step pulley) if you have that head.

Good job!
Ted


----------



## Mike8623 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Mike8623 (Jul 2, 2018)

OK, problem solved. Used my mill today and it appears my problem is solved no movement of the end mill when cutting. It looks like the nose cap on the quill was the problem.  

I can't thank you guys enough, you saved me a lot of money, time and headache.........have a great independence day.  What a great forum and website.


----------

